# Memphis



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Derby
I heard Jimmie Darnell won with Ruby! Congrats! Don't know dogs, but also heard Kip got 2nd, Sletten 3rd and 4th, and Jimmie got RJ with Waylon.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations Jimmy way to go


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Derby Results

Many thanks to our judges and workers!

1st--Cape Rock's Upgraded Pearl O/Hugh Gilmore H/Jimmie Darnell
2nd--Elmwoods are You Ready for some Football O/Kip Kemp H/Daniel Boyd
3rd--You Make Me Want To Shout O/Jay Chesshir H/Paul Sletten
4th--Mitimat's Respect The Girl O/Tim Thompson H/Paul Sletten
RJ---Cape Rock's Doin Things His Way O/Hugh Gilmore H/Jimmie Darnell
JAMs-Lock Five Troublesome Farm Boy OH/John Broucek, Abby's Physician of Antioch OH/Dan Hurst, They Call Me Flamin Maimee O/John Kabbes H/Stephen Masley, Robber's Iron Lady OH/Dan Hurst, Hawk Crossing's You're My Boy Blue O/Steve Myers H/Joe Harp, Pows Mi Crooked Letter Crooked Letter Hook O/Matt Crouthers H/Tyler Sheppard

Congratulations to ALL!!!


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Qualifying Stake results

Winner retains the Rip Coleman Traveling Trophy for the year

1st--Kwik O/Mary&John Stracka H/Paul Sletten 
2nd--Rough Creek's Rock of Ages O/Mark Brashear H/Jimmie Darnell
3rd--Southpaw's Southern Sunrise O/Kate Maynard H/Chris Christopher
4th--Wildwings Tanaiste O/Mary&Dennis Dahlberg H/Joe Harp
RJ--Denem O/Mary&John Stracka H/Paul Sletten
JAMs
Your Mother Never Kissed Me O/H Kyle Broussard, Moonstones Phillie Phanatic O/Erin O'Brien H/Jimmie Darnell, Flatout Sapelo Queen O/Pete Warlick H/Rod Pfaff, Axel Road O/Bo Stull H/Chris Christopher, Stone Grade Coal O/Robert Inglert H/Trey Lawrence, Ten Bears Talk To Me Oscar O/Rhett Hobgood H/Charlie Moody, Braxtons Turbo Jet O/Braxton Hardin H/Jeff Horsley

Congratulations to ALL!!!

Many thanks to our judges and workers!!!


----------



## Riprap (Aug 14, 2009)

Did they not run an open and am?


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Congrats to Chris and Shine! Great team. Even though I might be a little biased since I'm Shine's mom


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

AMATEUR Results

Many thanks to our judges and workers!

1st--Hazzard's Troublesome Sheriff O/Tammy Bell, Fargason Erb H/Tammy Bell
2nd--FC AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice O/H Mark Medford
3rd--FC AFC Hoot N Holler O/H Mark Medford
4th--FC AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet O/H Mark Medford
RJ--FC AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me O/H John Stracka
JAMs
FC AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Highway O/H John Stracka
Joy Comes With The Morning O/Celia&Bobby Smith H/Bobby Smith
FC AFC Lanes Lets Get Ready To Rumble O/H Bobby Lane
Willie Lee Robinson O/H Pam Park
FC AFC Ride Sally Ride III O/H Jay Chesshir
FC Moody's Nitz O/H Bill Billups

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow!! Big congrats, Tammy!! Really happy for you!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to you Tammy.Great accomplishment.


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

RESTRICTED OPEN Results

Many thanks to our judges and workers! Winner retains the Charles E. Bunn Sportsman's Trophy for a year

1st--FC AFC Candlewoods Life Is A Freeway O/Mary&John Stracka H/Paul Sletten Qualifies for NRC
2nd--FC AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet O/H Mark Medford Qualifies for NRC
3rd--FC AFC Ride Sally Ride III O/H Jay Chesshir Qualifies for NRC
4th--FC AFC Hoot N Holler O/H Mark Medford Qualifies for NRC
RJ---FC AFC Fresh Squeezed Juice O/H Mark Medford
JAMs
Gemstone's Stimulus Bailout O/Milton Jones H/Scott Harp
Wild Wings Have No Forgiveness O/H Jimmie Darnell
Bayou Teche Brees O/Luke Barras H/Ryan Brasseaux
Bayou's Once In a Blue Moon O/Paul Brundige H/Scott Harp
FC magic tricks autumn creek tazz O/David Aul H/Paul Sletten

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats tammy bell!!!


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Way to go, Tammy and Roscoe!!! Congratulations!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone! We are all smiles this morning, but Roscoe and I couldn't have done it without the help of Chad Clagg and Houston Watson. Thank you both for your support!!


----------

